# Tandem cycle ?



## njay (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi everyone, being over 40 I was wondering if anyone had opted for tandem IVF? If so what are/were your experiences?
thanks


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I personally haven't done so but wished I'd known about it.  I do know people who have done it when after that one last go with OE.  Indeed I'd have done it if I'd have known about it at the time. However the advantage of straight donor IVF is you don't have all those stimulation drugs in your system which is increasingly why some IVF clinics are switching to freeze all cycles for OE IVF.
TCCx


----------



## njay (Aug 21, 2019)

Tincancat said:


> I personally haven't done so but wished I'd known about it. I do know people who have done it when after that one last go with OE. Indeed I'd have done it if I'd have known about it at the time. However the advantage of straight donor IVF is you don't have all those stimulation drugs in your system which is increasingly why some IVF clinics are switching to freeze all cycles for OE IVF.
> TCCx


Thank you yes its all a bit of a minefield, I had ruled out my own eggs but tandem seems to offer an opportunity albeit with more drugs which probably equates to a lot more $$$ which is a key factor unfortunately too - guess I will wait and see what the clinic has to offer and whether I might be suitable 
thanks again


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

I done a tandem cycle last summer which was pretty straight forward. You stim as usual & the coast a donor along your natural cycle. When it came to fertilization they done them separately & left it up to you if you wanted to put back a mix of your eggs & donor or straight donor or yours. Tandem isn't offered every where & I'd only heard about it last year & it ticked all the boxes for me. I now have an 4 month old thanks to Team miracles in Cyprus     All the beat with what ever you decide x


----------

